# James Taylor Lessons



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I found out a bout this a while ago, but never posted. James Taylor is posting some lessons of his songs with truely astonishing sound and video. Worth a look for any player I think.


Enjoy.

matt

http://www.jamestaylor.com/guitarlessons/


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link Matt.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Great link I enjoyed it, thank you


----------



## erick (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link. I love the camera view of the left hand from the point of view of the player. Very helpful.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow .. what a beautiful guitar. The studio is a little shabby though... tee hee


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Great link...thank you


----------

